# otočit si někoho kolem prstu



## Linni

Ahoj,

jak byste přeložili následující idiom do angličtiny nebo němčiny?

*Otočila si ho kolem prstu.*


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj, nevěděl jsem to, ale dá se celkem rychle vygůglovat, že je to takto:

She has him wrapped/twisted/wound around her little finger.

I ta německá verze je snadno vyhledatelná:

_Sie kann ihn um den kleinen Finger wickeln._


----------



## Linni

Hmmm, díky! Asi bych měla být příště samostatnější a měla bych si to najít sama... Kdybych ale nevěděla, že i v překladu se říká "finger", asi bych nic nenašla. Jaký jsi zadal příkaz pro vyhledávání?


----------



## winpoj

Něco jako: kolem prstu Czech idioms


----------



## risa2000

Když už je řeč o idiomu, nemělo by to spíš být "omotat si někoho kolem prstu"?


----------



## texpert

Když už by i překlad měl být idiom, neměl by znít spíše _she has him under her thumb _či nějak podobně? Tenhle působí trochu jako zjevení.


----------



## winpoj

No nelze vyloučit, že jsem gůgloval nedbale (i když jsem měl dojem, že to bylo i na nějakých důvěryhodných stránkách), ale dá se to celkem dobře ověřit, třeba dotazem v sekci "English only", zda to jako idiom znají.


----------



## winpoj

Ještě k Risině/Risově poznámce - myslím, že se používá jak "otočit", tak "omotat".


----------



## risa2000

Abych se přiznal, "otočila si ho kolem prstu" mi přijde dost cizí, vůbec si nevybavuji, že bych to někde někdy viděl. "Omotala si ho kolem prstu", nebo "má ho omotaného kolem prstu" znám.

Proto by mne zajímalo, jestli máte nějaké reference na variantu s "otočila". Přijde mi to totiž skoro jako chyba.

"otočila si ho kolem prstu" bych bral (ovšem bez idiomu) např. v souvislosti s prstenem.

Co se týká anglického překladu, řekl bych, že varianta:
_keep/hold/have someone under someone's thumb
_odpovídá docela přesně českému "mít někoho pod palcem", což ovšem vyjadřuje něco jiného (neplést s "být pod pantoflem"  )

Variantu s "little finger" jsem zatím nikde neviděl, takže mi přijde, že buď bude dost knižní, nebo to není úplně ono.

Možná bych volil něco volnějšího, např.
_he fell under her spell_, nebo
_she put him under her spell_
ale nejsou to idiomy


----------



## Linni

Přiznávám, že "omotat si někoho kolem prstu" zní asi líp. "Otočit" mě napadlo asi jen proto, že jsem to slyšela zrovna v jednom pořadu v televizi...


----------



## texpert

risa2000 said:


> Co se týká anglického překladu, řekl bych, že varianta:
> _keep/hold/have someone under someone's thumb_
> odpovídá docela přesně českému "mít někoho pod palcem", což ovšem vyjadřuje něco jiného (neplést s "být pod pantoflem"  )


 ¨
Opravdu? 
http://www.keno.org/stones_lyrics/under_my_thumb.htm


----------



## werrr

Také bych se přikláněl k použití slovesa „omotat“. Verze s jinými slovesy (otočit, obmotat…) asi budou korupcí původního idiomu. Ale nemyslím si, že by tato korupce byla nutně zavrženíhodná.

Jako anglický ekvivalent jsem ve slovníku našel:

_  get somebody under one’s thumb
  have somebody on a string
  have somebody in one’s pocket_


----------



## risa2000

texpert said:


> ¨
> Opravdu?
> http://www.keno.org/stones_lyrics/under_my_thumb.htm


Nerad bych zabředl do nějaké filozofické diskuse , nicméně vidím pochyby. Bohužel nevím (podle odkazu) jestli se vztahují k mému tvrzení, že:


anglický a český idiom jsou významově stejné, nebo
český význam _mít pod palcem_ se liší od _mít ho omotaného ..._
Odpovím tedy na obě:

ad 1) Vycházel jsem z toho, co jsem našel na netu a v zásadě mi přišlo, že např. tohle vysvětlení:
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/keep+someone+under+someone%27s+thumb
je výstižné. Nicméně, praktickou zkušenost s tím nemám, mohu se tedy mýlit.

ad 2) Česky "_mít pod palcem_" se dá vztáhnout na věci:
_Myslíš, že to vyjde? Neboj_, _mám to pod palcem_.
_Z těch nových projektů mám dva pod palcem já._

Osoby v neutrálním vztahu:
_Mám pět nových lidí pod palcem._

Česky to tedy vyjadřuje docela neutrální "mít nad tím kontrolu, řídit to, ovládat to".

Na druhou stranu _"omotat si někoho kolem prstu"_ je poměrně úzce zaměřené na mezilidské vztahy a navíc to naznačuje druh kontroly. Osobně to chápu jako zcela dobrovolné a možná vždy ne úplně vědomé podřízení se druhé osobě, která toho navíc využívá (nebo zneužívá) ve svůj prospěch.

Tedy, koho jsem si omotal, toho mám i pod palcem, ale ne naopak.

Dovedu si představit, že mám ženu pod palcem, ale ona se usilovně snaží z této závislosti vymanit. Nedovedu si však představit, že bych si ji omotal a ona proti tomu protestovala .

Tedy, abych to shrnul, je možné, že se pletu v 1), ve 2) si celkem věřím.


----------



## texpert

Promiňte, nechtěl jsem vás zaměstnat na tak dlouho hledáním správného výkladu svého odkazu. Osobně vyplňuji daňové přiznání  tak jen krátce. 

_Under my thumb _chápu víceméně jako _omotaný kolem prstu =_ naprostou kontrolu nad někým či něčím, snad až autokratickou, typ Lukašenko a jeho aparát. 

_Pod palcem _naopak chápu jako _mít ve svých rukou =_ o několik odstínů slabší kontrolu, typ Paroubek a ČSSD. 

Vaše vložka o ženě omotané kolem prstu mi do toho trochu vnesla zmatek. Možná si lze opravu omotávat kolem prstu i _pozitivně_, třeba lichotkami. V každém případě existují ženy, jimž bych se kolem prstu docela rád omotal  

Txp


----------

